# Do you think I should buy Seagate 2TB USB2.0 2.5inch harddisk?



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

*Seagate 2TB USB2.0 vs Seagate 1Tb USB 3.0 harddisk?*

After browsing through lots of sites, I ended up ordering "Seagate Goflex Portable Hard Drive *1TB* USB 3.0" for Rs6500 from buytheprice.com on COD. I am expecting it to arrive in 1-2 days.
Today I came across a Seagate *2TB* USB 2.0 on indiatimes
seagate 2TB 2.0 for Rs7250! For Rs700, I am getting extra 1TB and 7200rpm disk!

For my sort of use USB 2.0 is enough. I will just plug this in my LCD TV to watch movies. And copying speed of 25-30MB is good enough for me.

What I am worried about is that I couldnt find this sort of price for 2Tb 2.5" harddisk anywhere else. Which made me think...is/was there anything wrong with this product model? Were they pulled out of market because of some manufacturing defect? Do you know anyone who has bought this model?

In short, Do you think I should buy this?


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> After browsing through lots of sites, I ended up ordering "Seagate Goflex Portable Hard Drive *1TB* USB 3.0" for Rs6500 from buytheprice.com on COD. I am expecting it to arrive in 1-2 days.
> Today I came across a Seagate *2TB* USB 2.0 on indiatimes
> seagate 2TB 2.0 for Rs7250! For Rs700, I am getting extra 1TB and 7200rpm disk!
> 
> ...



Sorry to say, but you've just drastically overpaid for the HDD, if it's a 3.5" drive, else if it's a 2.5" drive it's ok. You could have got it for less than 5500 from Nehru Place since you're located in Delhi. For around that price, you could've got the 2TB Seagate 3.5" HDD from Nehru Place. Taken into consideration your usage (dumping and watching movies at home), I feel that you could settle in for the 3.5 inch drive as I think you'll not be travelling with it too much.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

I think something else doesnt fit right here. This product does not seems to have "manufacturer warranty". The products with manufacturer warranty explicitly states so
e.g. Buy Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk online, Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping (notice the badge)


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> I think something else doesnt fit right here. This product does not seems to have "manufacturer warranty". The products with manufacturer warranty explicitly states so
> e.g. Buy Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk online, Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping (notice the badge)



I think you're just being too cautious. The page clearly states 3 year manufacturer warranty. Moreover, you'll be getting the Payment Invoice with your HDD (Hopefully), which will help you get any warranty services in case your HDD needs so, as you're making a purchase from an online shopping website. Alternatively, you may contact their customer care demanding to clear your doubts.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

It jsut says "3 YEARS LIMITED WARRANTY" on Buy Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk online, Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

but you are right... I should contact their customer care to clear my doubts (not sure why this thought skipped my mind!)


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 8, 2012)

Jags said:


> It jsut says "3 YEARS LIMITED WARRANTY" on Buy Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk online, Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping
> 
> but you are right... I should contact their customer care to clear my doubts (not sure why this thought skipped my mind!)



Man! You have taken down the clause "3 YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY" too much seriously. This goes in for all the warranties. All sorts of warranties come with some bundled conditions. Here the limitations include replacement/repairs till hardware level and the manufacturer takes no responsibility whatsoever in case of data loss resulting from such damages/improper functioning of the hardware.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Sorry to say, but you've just drastically overpaid for the HDD, if it's a 3.5" drive, else if it's a 2.5" drive it's ok. You could have got it for less than 5500 from Nehru Place since you're located in Delhi. For around that price, you could've got the 2TB Seagate 3.5" HDD from Nehru Place. Taken into consideration your usage (dumping and watching movies at home), I feel that you could settle in for the 3.5 inch drive as I think you'll not be travelling with it too much.



Its a 2.5" drive Seagate Goflex Portable Hard Drive 1TB USB 3.0 - Buy Online in India for Rs.6,499 as on 8th June 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com
I looked into the pricing at costtocost.in (a shop in nehruplace). The prices are more or less same (maybe 100-200bucks more)
And the reason why I cant buy 3.5" is because my LCD TV is hung up on wall. Theres a small gap b/w tv and my wall where I can fit only 2.5" drive. And I prefer not to worry about external power source.
The only part which worries me is that why no other site is offering this product. Only indiatimes seems to have it! Maybe I am being too paranoid about this.



CyberKID said:


> Man! You have taken down the clause "3 YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY" too much seriously. This goes in for all the warranties. All sorts of warranties come with some bundled conditions. Here the limitations include replacement/repairs till hardware level and the manufacturer takes no responsibility whatsoever in case of data loss resulting from such damages/improper functioning of the hardware.



It just looks like my lack of trust in online products/sites is taking over my brain! I should just head for nehru place. The salesman over the counter is technically more equipped than customer care executive of online sites.

Thanks CyberKID, you have been a great help!


----------



## Ruben (Jun 12, 2012)

i think u should buy the usb 3.0 version of 2TB .....because who knows u may sometimes go for copying extra large files and the usb 2.0 speed will  be frustrating then.....


----------

